# Recent opinions on R&A cycles



## solany (Feb 7, 2006)

I know in the past there's been some unfavorable comments made about R&A's service/attitude and I was just wondering if that had changed recently and what people currently think about service there (and technical ability and knowledge for that matter).

I just picked up my new Look at R&A as it seemed like a good deal and I was pleasantly surprised, but I wonder if it was only due to them seeing $$$ signs.

I'm curious as to what lies ahead when I go back for service, etc. 

Feel free to make any recommendations for a better LBS if applicable.

Thanks


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I would bet that things have not changed much at all, I would never take my bike there for service, and I live in the slope.
There are many good shops in the city or Brooklyn, that will treat you much better, and care about service.


----------



## elcuevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Solany, which Look did you get ? Bike or frame? Ive been back and forth to R&A and in the market for a 595/585. The 595 team bike `07 is a great buy I think, but I also like to build my own and am 50/50 about the ISP although it looks smokin hot. We`ll see. They do have good deals. I`ve been working w a salesman Felix and he`s been real helpful and patient. Seems knowledgeable about fitting and asks alot of questions.
My buddy just pulled the trigger on a Pinarello Paris and he`s stoked w his purchase. He was going there for months asking question
after question and they seemed to do right by him. I went along several times also and thats how I met a few of the staff. 
I here they get super busy w fittings and appointments come summer, they were even busy the past few months I`ve gone and its winter. Hope to have my machine soon and hopefully expect the same level of service as now, you should also expect the same. 
I dont expect them to drop everything for me, but I guess a little patience come summer can`t hurt. Hopefully I wont need much service
either. I`ll be riding. Congrats on your machine, see you out there.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

I finally took the trip from long island . With a shop like that I feel there is a compramise you accept IMHO . My local guy treats me like a son . So I use him for service and upkeep and enjoy a shop like R&A for all the eye candy. They have everything under one roof . Whatever you need , they have or can get . Plus i like a shop were you can see almost every product you could want or didn't realize you may like. I had no intrest in a litespeed Archon till i saw the one they had built there . What they called the USA or something. All american made from the Archon with sram red zipp wheels , cranks , bar , strem . It's a bike I have not seen on the road and mag ad's do no justice . The sales guy was helpful and informed . As for fit or mech service , i can not comment . I welcome a shop like this and hope the local guy can stay in business for my fix and tuning needs . Or i better finally start using that park tool set in the shed . All in all I enjoyed the shop and will go again . bought some stuff for more the fair prices . will be ordering a pegoretti frame through them this week.


----------



## solany (Feb 7, 2006)

Elcuevo,
You hit it dead on - I bought a 2007 all white 595 Origin full bike with Shimano Dura Ace.
Still feeling it out and playing around with seats, etc, but very happy with it - hopefully the ISP won't be an issue (esp with the previously reported cracking issues or what not).

Felix is the guy who did my fitting as well - and he was very thorough, a bit gruff maybe, but I think that was just part of the act if you will - he was actually funny by the end. There was another customer there who'd come in all the way from Washington Heights and had made an appointment at the same time as they were fitting my bike, but the shop somehow managed to get both our bikes done. Granted it probably kept each of us there longer than expected, but they did stay on late to get it done.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

About R & A. Their bikes and gear are way out of my league, since I ride old an fashioned steel bike, and I don't go when they are packed with fancy money spending hi rollers looking for more goodies. But they have done fast repairs and been helpful. Ten years ago, tho, they were a lot more laid back, before EVERYONE wanted a racing bike. Now they have plenty of customers, so don't have to be so nicey nice. Did you meet the Dachshund that sits on the counter? He's nice.
Gene, Brooklyn.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I was in Town for a few days and went in to look at a PR11 Colnago CT1 listed in their sales section. The pic on the web site was really a CT2 in nicer colors which they didnt have.

Felix was great to talk too. Lots of eye candy.

I really need to figure out what size Colnago frame I need. IM 5' 10" wear a 32 pant size. I think I have normal proportions but Felix thought I had comparatively short legs and long body and that Colnago might not be a good fit because the the shorter top tubes.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say its an amazing "gallerie" for road bikes. If you're asking for anything other than top end, they loose interest and a.d.d. kicks in quickly.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree, I get the feeling that they are just there to sell you stuff. Except for that guy Felix I don;t get the feeling anybody is really too into riding, just sales. They do have a great selection and variety though.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you want a Colnago and want people that really know about fit and riding then forget R&A and head on over to Cadence in Tribeca. 
They really know what they are talking about over there.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I'll check out Cadence next time IM in town


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

+1 on Cadence it seems, more $ but in the end worth it to get best fit and advice (I have learned)


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I went to R&A last summer, yeah they have beautiful stuff obviously. Then I walked a few blocks to the park and a lot of people were riding steel rigs and older stuff and a lot seemed to be in their club kits.

I can't recall seeing any really brand new bikes in Prospect Park. Just sayin.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Not Saying that Cadence is cheap....
But if you are already going to spend upwards of $5K (minimum) on a Colnago you might as well spend a few hundred more and get a bike that fits right, and buy it from people that actually ride, and will care that your new bike fits you properly.

As far as Prospect park goes, well there are all types there, I ride a new bike and I ride there, you will see guys on anything from old school steel rigs to the latest full carbon Cervelo, and everything in between.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Who really cares what anybody else rides? I don't understand the relevance of this. Whether the person is on a $1000 bike or a $15000 bike, does it really matter? Just as long as the person doesn't ride in such a way that they are going to crash into me is pretty much all I care about. 

As for whether to go to R&A or Cadence, go to the store where you feel most comfortable and where you feel follow-up customer service will be best. If the vibe I get from a store is that they are doing me a favor by letting me drop a few grand there, I leave with my money and go elsewhere. Beautiful thing about NYC and the Tri-State area: tons and tons of LBS out there that will treat you with courtesy and respect *AND* know what they are doing.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

R&A seems pretty disinterested in any real sales service. I wanted to buy a $4-5k bike but they would not permit a test ride under any curcumstances (ie credit cards etc) . Felix was good to work with though and helpful at taking a good spriited crack at fitting and related advice. I did like him but prefer a more analytical approach in a shop that will actually let you get hands on about your buying decision.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*Voice of reason*



tg3895 said:


> Who really cares what anybody else rides?.


It's a hobby, no?




tg3895 said:


> I don't understand the relevance of this.


Me neither, ooommmmmmm. Are you cut off from all media outlets, no advertising, you know, you are what you drive...



tg3895 said:


> Whether the person is on a $1000 bike or a $15000 bike, does it really matter?


Or car, house, clothes, jewelry, yacht, whatever....



tg3895 said:


> Just as long as the person doesn't ride in such a way that they are going to crash into me is pretty much all I care about.


Different strokes, ya know... 



tg3895 said:


> As for whether to go to R&A or Cadence, go to the store where you feel most comfortable and where you feel follow-up customer service will be best. If the vibe I get from a store is that they are doing me a favor by letting me drop a few grand there, I leave with my money and go elsewhere. Beautiful thing about NYC and the Tri-State area: tons and tons of LBS out there that will treat you with courtesy and respect *AND* know what they are doing.


yup,

Sunrisetri, has a pretty scientific and comprehensive fitting system...

BTW, not only do I care, I'm worried about it....


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

I lit a candle in church for you bro to help you get through your worries! :cornut:


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Tom, prayers never hurt....


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Give them some credit,..

They do know their equipment as well as or better than other top-of-the-line shops in NYC (I have learned) and they have actually talked me OUT of buying some expensive stuff that I wanted but didnt NEED and I thank them for that level of honest appraisal of my needs and not feeding into my bike-addiction. I guess every bike shop has strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Stanley M. Linden (Jul 28, 2006)

*R & A - The most dangerous shop in New York*

My banker brother purchased a Cervelo R3 with Dura Ace,a Zipp crank, Ergomo power meter and Zipp wheels. Top pro setup for a guy who barely rides. First they fit him wrong. He is 5`11 and thay fit him on a 54cm. He is 54 years old and not flexible enough for that aggressive a frame size. He has constant shoulder pain. Worst still , after hearing a creaking sound in his crank, he took it for servicing twice. Both times they said it was fixed. We went on a ride to P.A. . His crank fell off !, imagine if this happened at high speed on a descent. They put an a isis crank on a square tappered bottom bracket. Every wrench knows they are not compatible. The ergomo people and even the Zipp techs I spoke to said this was not going to work and if they forced it your life could be at risk. Well the son of the owner said " we do this for everybody". I guess a fool with a lot of money who knows nothing about bikes takes your word for it. All they cared about was his wallet, not his safety or giving him the right advice.
So now the bike has a campy record crank. My brother still says they are the best pro shop in the country. Well as they say " A fool and his money".
If you want a true Pro Shop, look a Cadence in Manhattan or Roadworxs in Syosset NY.
Great shop with a great owner who sells high end and does all his own service.


----------



## laufferp (Jul 2, 2008)

*[email protected] never again*

As many triathletes, I am guilty to indulge too much in gears and in particular, bike gears. In the past 4 years, I bought 6 bicycles and more wheels that I can remember. I had bought a lot of this stuff at R&A Cycles until I felt that the relationship was only a one way street. Last year, I decided to buy a Look 595 Ultra equipped with the best stuff I could find. I worked with R&A Cycles for that. I first started to get annoyed when these guys tried to push on me all the most expensive stuff regardless of what I actually needed. “You should really buy these $4,500 Lightweight wheels as your training wheels; the Tour de France guys use them”. Then, I got really annoyed when they priced the whole bike at standard price. In truth, I did not care that much about the money but I found that their attitude was just wrong. I decided to buy the bike on internet and actually saved more than $3,000 in the process. If they had offered the tires I would have been happy and they would have sold a bike. Silly, isn’t it?
Given that I am a nice guy (and also because R&A have a large selection of quality products) I went back again this year to get a Z4 Zipp wheel fixed and also to buy some more stuff. Some of it was just for fun such as a new Blackwell fork for my Guru Crono Tri bike and some of it was needed for my upcoming races. R&A told me that it would take some times to fix the wheel and that they would have to order a few things that they did not have on hand. I had no problem with that. I bought my fork and few other things. I paid full price as always and regardless that by now I had spent more than $30,000 in the store. I went home excited to see how the fork would do on the Guru.
Then the wait started, 1 week, 2 weeks, 1 month and still nothing. I sent a mail asking what was going on and got the usual “it is not our fault it is the vendor”. I had allowed for plenty of time so I was not worried that my stuff would not be ready on time for the beginning of the racing season. My first race came and still nothing. Then, I got really frustrated and told them to at least ship me what they had already received and that the wheel would have to wait. Their answer in a nutshell was “pay first, will ship latter”. By then, it was too late and I had to go to SBR Multisport in emergency to get what I needed.
The bottom line is this. I can understand that unexpected difficulty may occur and I can even understand that it takes 2 months to fix a wheel. What I don’t understand and won’t accept is that R&A Cycles did not make any effort to make things less painful by for example shipping to me the part of the order they had already received. They made me run at the last minute to SBR who actually saved the day. Guys this is not cool.
R&A Cycles, not only you have seen my last dollars but you can count on me to advertise your quality of service.
Regards,


----------

